# New Lathe



## Rkent (May 27, 2013)

Received my new lathe today. Had to give it a test drive. Going from a small Rikon lathe to the Sweet Sixteen has no comparison.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 27, 2013)

Reagan - You about to fall in love 
Congratulations on a truly wonderful lathe. Keep us posted!
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2013)

Wow, talk about a step up!   Your gonna love that thing. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## BarbS (May 27, 2013)

Oh my. I'm jealous as Heck! Enjoy.


----------



## TimR (May 27, 2013)

Awesome  Congrats!


----------



## DKMD (May 27, 2013)

Mmmmmm... That's purdy! Congrats!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 2, 2013)

Reagan - We haven't heard a peep from you since you got that new lathe  How do you like it?
Scott


----------



## Rkent (Jun 2, 2013)

Nicest lathe I have ever turned on. Rough turned a sinker cypress blank today. I wanted to try with the bed section removed. It never even grunted on this piece. I would recommend one to any body that is serious thinking of purchasing a larger lathe.





View attachment 85987

View attachment 85988

View attachment 85989

View attachment 85991

View attachment 85992

View attachment 85993


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 2, 2013)

He's been to busy playing with it and using it to talk about it and that's a good thing.   How does she do with a big out of balance blank like that? Is it stable or does it want to walk?


----------



## Rkent (Jun 3, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> He's been to busy playing with it and using it to talk about it and that's a good thing.   How does she do with a big out of balance blank like that? Is it stable or does it want to walk?


No problem with it walking. I increased rpm's as blank became balanced.


----------

